# Handbuilt wheels under 1500g?



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I am looking for a set of handbuilt wheels that come in under 1500g..any suggestions of what parts to use?


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

lancerracer said:


> I am looking for a set of handbuilt wheels that come in under 1500g..any suggestions of what parts to use?



You have to be more specific than that. State your budget first, your intended use, weight.. You can build a set of handbuilt wheels under 1500 grams anytime. Maybe you should do a search in this forum first. You'll find lots of info on this subject.


----------



## ashwinearl (Feb 22, 2004)

Goto www.oddsandendos.com and browse through his component selection as well as check ebay for american classic hubsets.

His spoke chart lists weights for spokes/nipples


Add up hub weights, rim weights, spoke weights / nipple weights and do your own combos on an excel spreadsheet.

IRD cadence rim: built at same factory as American classci 420s
speedcific niobium rim

Speedcific hub set
Dura ace hubset
record hubset

see ebay for American classic hubsets

I played around with some combos and came up with 1350-1500 easily


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I should have some wheels from Mike Garcia coming in later this week that *should* be in the low 1400's. Speedcific hubs, IRD cadence rims, wheelsmith spokes, alloy nipples except for driveside rear. ~$400 shipped. Will post pics and actual weights when I get them.


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

I am sorry I wasnt more specific...I was at school in between two exams...anyway, I am looking to spend under 500, but I can spend more if needed....i plan on using them for racing, and some training but I have a set of K elites that I will use for most of the training...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*The wheels I just built.*



lancerracer said:


> I am sorry I wasnt more specific...I was at school in between two exams...anyway, I am looking to spend under 500, but I can spend more if needed....i plan on using them for racing, and some training but I have a set of K elites that I will use for most of the training...


I just built up a set of wheels for under $290 that came in at 1340 grams.

First I email this guy in Australia, Clive Johnson, that is always selling American Classic hubsets for $140 on Ebay and ask him if he had a set in 24 hole front, 28 hole rear in Campy black. Here's alink to one of his auctions:

http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Classi...ryZ36144QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anyway he emails me back and says he does. He then sends me a Paypal invoice upon my request for $152 total shipped to the US. I had them in exactly one week via airmail and the hubs did include the new cam plate. Then I bought the rims, spokes and nipple from Mike Garcia at oddsandendos. I went with the IRD Cadence rims laced with Wheelsmith XL14 spokes and black alloy nipples. I went radial on the front and three across on the driveside and two across on the non-drive side. 

I just finished building them up about a week and half ago and, so far, with only 100 miles on them they are very sweet. The Cadence have a nice ride and the braking is good. oth wheel built up very tight and there is zero rub on the brake pads when cornering hard, I can't say the same for the Rolf Vigors I had. When I cornered hard on the Vigors the rim would hit the brake pad, my Elan Aero's have never done that.

For $290 it's a very sweet deal for wheels that are in the ballpark of a set of Elans or AC 350 Sprints!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

lancerracer said:


> I am looking for a set of handbuilt wheels that come in under 1500g..any suggestions of what parts to use?


Mike Garcia has been mentioned above and his link is there.

He built me a pair that came in at 1340g. Cost was around $450.

Nimble Spider rims, XL14 spokes, 24F radial, 28R 2x. DT240 rear hub, American Classic front hub. No rim strips, used these little rubber gizmos to plug the spoke holes.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

I am a heavier rider (210 lbs) and I had Superspokes build a pair of Velocity Nubians for me using titanium spokes. They suggested 28 1X in the front and 32 3X in the rear. According to their builder they came in at 1515 grams. If you are lighter they can use less spokes to save some money and weight. I paid $375. If they last it is a good bargain. So far after about 200 miles they are performing well. I don't feel any flex when cornering.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just built up a set of wheels for under $290 that came in at 1340 grams.
> 
> First I email this guy in Australia, Clive Johnson, that is always selling American Classic hubsets for $140 on Ebay and ask him if he had a set in 24 hole front, 28 hole rear in Campy black. Here's alink to one of his auctions:
> 
> ...


 I did this same thing, but used 20/24h and Niobium rims from Mike. Came in at 1390g. cx-rays in back and XE14 in front. Crazy thing is the spokes were about as much as the rims. Crazy.
Spent $370 total.


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

Would these wheels with the IRD Cadence rims hold up to a 180lbs rider?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Variety of answers.*



lancerracer said:


> Would these wheels with the IRD Cadence rims hold up to a 180lbs rider?


The above is what you will get here. I'm 155 lbs. Call Mike Garcia at oddsandendos and he will answer that question for you. I would think they would although you would probably use a higher spoke count. When you call Mike be prepared to hear more about wheels than you are asking for, not a bad thing but Mike is very passionate about what he does and thats building wheels.


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

rensho said:


> I did this same thing, but used 20/24h and Niobium rims from Mike. Came in at 1390g. cx-rays in back and XE14 in front. Crazy thing is the spokes were about as much as the rims. Crazy.
> Spent $370 total.


$370 is not crazy for custom wheels from a respected wheelbuilder. If you needed to match that quality and weight from one of the "designer wheels" you would of paid at least twice that much.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> The above is what you will get here. I'm 155 lbs. Call Mike Garcia at oddsandendos and he will answer that question for you. I would think they would although you would probably use a higher spoke count. When you call Mike be prepared to hear more about wheels than you are asking for, not a bad thing but Mike is very passionate about what he does and thats building wheels.


Second that advice, Mike built me a set when I weighed 175 and a set now that I weigh 155. They're not the same, higher spoke count being the difference. 

But even with 32/32, the weight will only go up by a handful of grams.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just built up a set of wheels for under $290 that came in at 1340 grams.
> 
> First I email this guy in Australia, Clive Johnson, that is always selling American Classic hubsets for $140 on Ebay and ask him if he had a set in 24 hole front, 28 hole rear in Campy black. Here's alink to one of his auctions:
> 
> ...


I just bought some AC hubs for the same guy on eBay. GREAT DEAL. I got silver 28 hole with Campy freehub. I'm about to build them up with Cadence Rims (VSR rear) and Wheelsmith AE15 spokes laced two cross front and rear. I calculate mine will come out at about 1345 -50 grams. Glad to hear good things about the Cadence rims...I've yet to order them. I'm also waiting till the wheels are built up to switch the cam plate. Any tips in doing that...it looks pretty straight forward from browsing through the directions.
Clive was great to deal with regarding the hubs. And very fast shipping to boot.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Cam plate*



zero85ZEN said:


> I just bought some AC hubs for the same guy on eBay. GREAT DEAL. I got silver 28 hole with Campy freehub. I'm about to build them up with Cadence Rims (VSR rear) and Wheelsmith AE15 spokes laced two cross front and rear. I calculate mine will come out at about 1345 -50 grams. Glad to hear good things about the Cadence rims...I've yet to order them. I'm also waiting till the wheels are built up to switch the cam plate. Any tips in doing that...it looks pretty straight forward from browsing through the directions.
> Clive was great to deal with regarding the hubs. And very fast shipping to boot.


Replacing the cam plate was very simple, just follow the instructions and do it at a time when you have all the time in the world. There are a ffew small bits and things always go wrong when you hurry.


----------



## fmw (Sep 28, 2005)

I'm not weight weenie. I had Mike build me a wheelset on DT Swiss rims designed to be sturdy rather than light. They are still only about 1540 grams. The bike itself is 16 lbs. and change with his wheels and I paid no attention to weight at all as I acquired components. So there you go. Light and sturdy.


----------



## bike_freak (Jun 6, 2005)

fmw said:


> I'm not weight weenie. I had Mike build me a wheelset on DT Swiss rims designed to be sturdy rather than light. They are still only about 1540 grams. The bike itself is 16 lbs. and change with his wheels and I paid no attention to weight at all as I acquired components. So there you go. Light and sturdy.


 
How much heavier are the DT swiss rims to the 'IRD' rims mentioned above?


----------

